# It's getting closer baaaaaaaaah



## eightwt

Please elaborate..


----------



## jmrodandgun

We could tell you, but then we would have to kill you.


----------



## Spike.985

We might show up. I think. Lol


----------



## ifsteve

You better have your A+ game on if you fish the Sheepy! But its certainly a great group of guys and lots of fun. Seems like every year the weekend they have it I have visitors in town....again this year.....Which maybe is a good thing as it gives me an excuse to keep from embarrassing myself.....


----------



## Rick hambric

eightwt said:


> Please elaborate..


Big sheep tourney on west central coast


----------



## jmrodandgun

ifsteve said:


> *You better have your checkbook out *if you fish the Sheepy!


Fixed.


----------



## WillW

Pretty soft showing


----------



## lsunoe

I’ll be there. Probably fishing it in my gheenoe


----------



## permitchaser

Can I use live bait


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

I must not be cool enough because I can only find stuff from the 2017 tournament online.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

E-money will be there


----------



## E-money

I’ll be there!!!


----------



## kjnengr

I've never caught a sheepshead on the fly before so I am destined to win this thing. Y'all can just stay home or go for reds.


----------



## E-money

kjnengr said:


> I've never caught a sheepshead on the fly before so I am destined to win this thing. Y'all can just stay home or go for reds.


I tried that strategy last year......absolutely didn't work.


----------



## kjnengr

E-money said:


> I tried that strategy last year......absolutely didn't work.


Well Damn.  Back to the drawing board. 

I'll just let my fishing partner have all the sheepy mojo then.


----------



## brianBFD

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I must not be cool enough because I can only find stuff from the 2017 tournament online.


I would like to at least see some more info on this if someone could post a link or direct us to a FB page.


----------



## E-money

brianBFD said:


> I would like to at least see some more info on this if someone could post a link or direct us to a FB page.


It really is not a super formal tournament. Follow @thesheepy on instagram. That's about it. February 24 and 25 from Hopedale Marina. I believe since Tito's tournament is also there on the 24th the first day will be "launch anywhere on the east side of the river" with a weigh in location TBA. The 25th will be at Hopedale Marina like last year. This is unofficial and they will post more details as the weekend gets closer. $300 per boat with a max of two people per boat. Fly only. Most sheep over the two days wins with tie breaker going to biggest. Last year was also prizes for biggest sheep, smallest red, red with most spots. First night of the tournament last year was a crawfish boil so there will probably be something similar. If you are coming in from out of town book a room down there YESTERDAY! With the first Tito's tournament going on same weekend most accommodations will be booked quick. Last year for Hopedale there were 115ish boats fishing Tito's. Around 10 fished the Sheepy. It is a really fun tournament with some good people.


----------



## E-money

Here is the poster from last year


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

I'll be there with the guy above that has never caught a sheep on fly.

Because I'm brilliant.


----------



## jmrodandgun

E-money said:


> I believe since Tito's tournament is also there on the 24th the first day will be "launch anywhere on the east side of the river" with a weigh in location TBA.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

jmrodandgun said:


>


I've been on the fence since last year. Now the fence just fell down..


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Omar is coming.


----------



## Hewe Dat

Oh hell yeah, I thought this was a south Florida thing. I’m gonna try and make it. Can you sign up day of the tournament? That’s kinda falls on when the boat comes out of the yard, so I might have to go to Panama City. 

I can see some butt hurt arising from the redfish guys when they show up to a pond and you’re in there playing for sheepies and high fiving over a 5 pounder. LOL!


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

Hewe Dat said:


> Oh hell yeah, I thought this was a south Florida thing. I’m gonna try and make it. Can you sign up day of the tournament? That’s kinda falls on when the boat comes out of the yard, so I might have to go to Panama City.
> 
> I can see some butt hurt arising from the redfish guys when they show up to a pond and you’re in there playing for sheepies and high fiving over a 5 pounder. LOL!


My understanding is you can sign up the day of the tournament.


----------



## WillW

Talked to Dini last year about providing steaks one night of the tournament. I've been feeding a steer out here in the ranch for slaughter. Everyone should be well fed when it comes to steaks


----------



## kjnengr

WillW said:


> Talked to Dini last year about providing steaks one night of the tournament. I've been feeding a steer out here in the ranch for slaughter. Everyone should be well fed when it comes to steaks


----------



## E-money

WillW said:


> Talked to Dini last year about providing steaks one night of the tournament. I've been feeding a steer out here in the ranch for slaughter. Everyone should be well fed when it comes to steaks


First of all.....you are my hero. Secondly, there is no sign up prior to the tournament. Just show up at Penny's morning of with cash in hand and ready to fish!


----------



## E-money

If anyone has any interest go check out @thesheepy on instagram. They just posted more details and are asking for people to comment if they know they will be fishing it.


----------



## E-money

To everyone concerned about America's Redfish Cup (formerly Tito's) taking place on the same day:

We can launch anywhere east of the river meaning it will be VERY easy to avoid the chaos at Hopedale Marina Saturday morning. Sweetwater and Serignes will be empty on the Delacroix side. I assume Shell beach will be as well since all the ARC fishermen have to launch at Hopedale Marina. Also, their shotgun start is much earlier so the canal traffic should be clear. The only headache would be picking up once you get back to the launch. Sunday all ramps should be clear. The first afternoon weigh in and crawfish boil will be at a camp wayyyyyy up the road from the ARC event. Come on down and fish this super cool tournament if for no other reason than to hang out!


----------



## kjnengr

So.... I've been getting some funny looks because I've been telling some buddies at work that I'm fishing in a sheepshead tournament this weekend. They just don't get it.


----------



## E-money

kjnengr said:


> So.... I've been getting some funny looks because I've been telling some buddies at work that I'm fishing in a sheepshead tournament this weekend. They just don't get it.


Trying to explain it to people who don't fly fish for sheepshead is impossible. Most people only know about how easy they are to catch dropping a shrimp by some structure. It is the single biggest frustration of my life at this moment.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

If I win this thing I still can't afford to pay for my oil change.


----------



## E-money

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> If I win this thing I still can't afford to pay for my oil change.


I'm hearing there might be 20 teams this year, that's a first place payout of $3,600. You must have some fancy oil lol. With this weather forecast I am thinking 1 will do it!


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

E-money said:


> I'm hearing there might be 20 teams this year, that's a first place payout of $3,600. You must have some fancy oil lol. With this weather forecast I am thinking 1 will do it!


Yeah. No one told me the local Suzuki dealer only caters to the Robin Leach crowd.


----------



## E-money

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> Yeah. No one told me the local Suzuki dealer only caters to the Robin Leach crowd.


I'm not going to lie to you.....I had to look up who Robin Leach was.


----------



## WillW

Grab your riggin and rod


E-money said:


> I'm not going to lie to you.....I had to look up who Robin Leach was.


Are you even rich & famous bro


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

E-money said:


> I'm not going to lie to you.....I had to look up who Robin Leach was.


I find more and more that my references are revealing my age.


----------



## Hewe Dat

As usual work gets in the way of fun. I gotta stay on top of getting our dock finished up in time to bring the boat back from Panama City. Good luck to the guys fishing it, don’t zig where you should zag running the marsh. Lol!


----------



## jmrodandgun

Hewe Dat said:


> View attachment 23591
> 
> As usual work gets in the way of fun. I gotta stay on top of getting our dock finished up in time to bring the boat back from Panama City. Good luck to the guys fishing it, don’t zig where you should zag running the marsh. Lol!


You poor bastard. I can't imagine the agony you must be experiencing right now.


----------



## Hewe Dat

jmrodandgun said:


> You poor bastard. I can't imagine the agony you must be experiencing right now.


It’s terrible I tell ya! Having to come to a place like this to work everyday. Lol! I would much rather be fishing this weekend than watching guys build a dock, if they got fined for every day over quoted days to do a project I’ll bet they would have it done on time.


----------



## E-money

WillW said:


> Grab your riggin and rod
> 
> Are you even rich & famous bro


Noooo man! That's why I'm begging for steak in between my fits of depression from chasing these demons


----------



## WillW

It's like Arby's but better


----------



## E-money

WillW said:


> View attachment 23593
> It's like Arby's but better


holy hell......please tell me this isn't happening Friday night. I won't be there until Saturday morning.


----------



## lsunoe

Same here. I’m hoping most everybody has a late friday night lol


----------



## kjnengr

E-money said:


> With this weather forecast I am thinking 1 will do it!


Sounds good to me. Maybe the playing field just got evened out. If it only takes 1 to win and I catch one less than the guy that wins the whole thing, that's pretty good - right?


----------



## E-money

kjnengr said:


> Sounds good to me. Maybe the playing field just got evened out. If it only takes 1 to win and I catch one less than the guy that wins the whole thing, that's pretty good - right?


solid logic


----------



## WillW

E-money said:


> holy hell......please tell me this isn't happening Friday night. I won't be there until Saturday morning.


Saturday they say. 4 ribeye racks, 2 tenderloins


----------



## permitchaser

Man I wish I could be there. I even have a fly that would catch those jail birds. Its only a 8-9 hour drive from where I live. Been to that area twice but targeted reds


----------



## lsunoe

Might as well send me some of those secret flies then so they can get some use


----------



## E-money

Everyone who is fishing the Sheepy don't forget to bring CASH to Penny's tomorrow. This is a pay in cash morning of tournament. I would like for all of my winnings to be crisp, $20's. $50's will also be allowed. Please also be prepared to kiss my hand as you would the kings of old after I display my mastery.


----------



## kjnengr

E-money said:


> Everyone who is fishing the Sheepy don't forget to bring CASH to Penny's tomorrow. This is a pay in cash morning of tournament. I would like for all of my winnings to be crisp, $20's. $50's will also be allowed. Please also be prepared to kiss my hand as you would the kings of old after I display my mastery.


What if I make change at Vision's and bring you a pile of dirty ones with a few fives mixed in?


----------



## E-money

kjnengr said:


> What if I make change at Vision's and bring you a pile of dirty ones with a few fives mixed in?


Then I promise to "make it rain" during the fish fry Sunday evening


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

kjnengr said:


> What if I make change at Vision's and bring you a pile of dirty ones with a few fives mixed in?


Beer soaked and soggy is a plus.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

chum um up n then throw the shrimp/crab fly, how I caught them in the grass beds.​


----------



## kjnengr

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> chum um up n then throw the shrimp/crab fly, how I caught them in the grass beds.​


Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

kjnengr said:


> Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater


Toooo bad you didn't think of it....


----------



## Hewe Dat

Pics? How many convicts were rounded up? How many teams? Did E money “make it rain”?


----------



## E-money

Hewe Dat said:


> Pics? How many convicts were rounded up? How many teams? Did E money “make it rain”?


No he did not lol. No sheep for me. Maybe next year.


----------



## lsunoe

I blanked as well. We boated 2 reds all weekend. Slow slow fishing for us


----------



## Hewe Dat

About how many teams fished it?


----------



## E-money

Hewe Dat said:


> About how many teams fished it?


I think 17 fished, 4 caught 1 and first place caught 6.


----------



## Hewe Dat

E-money said:


> I think 17 fished, 4 caught 1 and first place caught 6.


 Dammmmm, they were dialed in. The only time I’ve been able to catch that many was in isla mujeres, and that’s cause I spent all day harassing them cause it was to rough to go offshore.


----------



## texasag07

Congrats to willw for their showing!


----------



## E-money

texasag07 said:


> Congrats to willw for their showing!


Yes!!! Big sheepy, 2nd place overall, and brought some killer steaks for everyone! Not to mention donating a rack of ribeye and a whole tenderloin for door prizes!


----------



## WillW

E-money said:


> Yes!!! Big sheepy, 2nd place overall, and brought some killer steaks for everyone! Not to mention donating a rack of ribeye and a whole tenderloin for door prizes!


Glad to do it. Good to meet some new folks & wish I could've talked to more people. We had a blast & have some stories to tell. Look forward to next year.


----------



## lsunoe

WillW said:


> Glad to do it. Good to meet some new folks & wish I could've talked to more people. We had a blast & have some stories to tell. Look forward to next year.


Those were some killer steaks man. And congrats on the rod


----------



## WillW

lsunoe said:


> Those were some killer steaks man. And congrats on the rod


I'm glad y'all liked them. Did we shake hands & visit?


----------



## lsunoe

We did not. I wasn’t able to put a face to your name until the awards and I had to run back home right after. 
I’m young, red hair. 

Hopefully we can actually meet and have a few beers next year.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

Good to meet you Will and Eric.

I ate too much steak. I blame Will for that.


----------



## kjnengr

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> Good to meet you Will and Eric.
> 
> I ate too much steak. I blame Will for that.


x2

Thanks Will, those steaks were delicious.

It was great meeting a couple people in person that I have only chatted with online.

Sorry @Ruddy Duck LA for keeping my #nosheepsheadonfly streak going. I will break that curse by next year. I hope.


----------



## E-money

kjnengr said:


> x2
> 
> Thanks Will, those steaks were delicious.
> 
> It was great meeting a couple people in person that I have only chatted with online.
> 
> Sorry @Ruddy Duck LA for keeping my #nosheepsheadonfly streak going. I will break that curse by next year. I hope.


HAHA nice meeting you guys as well. Mark your calendars for next year


----------



## Backwater

Pics??


----------



## E-money

Backwater said:


> Pics??


----------



## lsunoe

I only have pics of a 2 spot redfish from the tournament. Was hoping to win the "most spots" division LOL.

Of course we got 2 sheepies on saturday this past weekend. Too little too late


----------



## WillW

Random pics. Flies similar to what was tied for The Sheeps


----------



## WillW

I just found & really like this one from last year.


----------



## WillW

The powers that be posted up on IG. I see where some of the usual suspects chimed in. Everyone else?


----------



## lsunoe

I'm in. You making the trip over again?


----------



## E-money

ohhhh yeaaaaaaaa!!!! I think I need to book my room down there now.


----------



## WillW

Yep


----------



## E-money

If any of you out of staters want me to scout your honey holes for you, feel free to DM me the gps coordinates


----------



## MMessana

When's registration?


----------



## E-money

MMessana said:


> When's registration?


Not sure yet but I will try to post it as soon as I get word.


----------



## MMessana

E-money said:


> Not sure yet but I will try to post it as soon as I get word.


Sounds good! Thanks.


----------



## ifsteve

HEADS UP!!! They are going to limit the number of boats starting in 2019 and the registration is going to be first come first served. If you want to fish it you will have to register immediately as soon as it opens up.


----------



## AZ_squid

Sounds like a fun tourney. In line for an SC18 build, if it's complete before then I'd love to make the trip up from Texas.


----------



## WillW

Cap of 25. They will allow open registration after the teams from last year that are participating this year are grandfathered in. Was around 15 teams last year. Better keep an eye on their IG account for open reg info.


----------



## brianBFD

Watching.........


----------



## papapogey

If anyone has extra room on their boat, I'd like to join. I've never fished Hopedale so cant offer much but good times and cold beer


----------



## WillW

Registration is open as of about 30 minutes ago


----------



## E-money

WillW said:


> Registration is open as of about 30 minutes ago


Where is it? I haven’t seen it


----------



## WillW

Was sent a dm. Maybe their FB page


----------



## E-money

WillW said:


> Was sent a dm. Maybe their FB page


That might be because you fished it last year. I haven’t seen open registration yet.


----------



## lsunoe

WillW said:


> Was sent a dm. Maybe their FB page


Same


----------



## brianBFD

Nope, don't see it anywhere. Checked IG, FB and here.


----------



## Elusive Porpi

papapogey said:


> If anyone has extra room on their boat, I'd like to join. I've never fished Hopedale so cant offer much but good times and cold beer


I could be down for this. Papapogey, if you get us registered Ill bring the boat. Your looking at the 2018 Second Place winner of "Louisiana's largest saltwater fly fishing tournament." It was the Mission Six tourney in PAC. ahahaha


----------



## WillW

E-money said:


> That might be because you fished it last year. I haven’t seen open registration yet.


I was sent an additional dm saying open reg started. My advice would be to message the FB or IG page with participants & team names


----------



## E-money

WillW said:


> I was sent an additional dm saying open reg started. My advice would be to message the FB or IG page with participants & team names


Gotcha. I’m already signed up lol just asking for others


----------



## jmrodandgun

For anyone who doesn't make the cut, I will hold the Sheepy Part Deaux for 1/3 of the entry cost. After my rake the winner will get the rest and all the losers will get nothing. 

Save yourself some cash. Fish the Deaux.


----------



## Spike.985

I’m just waiting on the Chamions dinner invitation! Lol


----------



## E-money

Spike.985 said:


> I’m just waiting on the Chamions dinner invitation! Lol


I’ll be getting mine after this year


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Team Sheep what you Sow is in!


----------



## AUtiger01

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Team Sheep what you Sow is in!


How did you get registered?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

FB message to the sheepy and Mrs. Bissett got me setup @AUtiger01


----------



## AUtiger01

Caleb.Esparza said:


> FB message to the sheepy and Mrs. Bissett got me setup @AUtiger01


Thanks-sent them a message


----------



## WillW

Sounds like they might be full. They are waiting to her back from a couple of last years teams but have hit the 25 team mark.


----------



## AUtiger01

Got in.


----------



## lsunoe

Payment sent. Can't wait


----------



## brianBFD

Is anyone going early, like Thursday? I have an idea of a place to stay, but where is everyone else planning to stay overnight?


----------



## E-money

brianBFD said:


> Is anyone going early, like Thursday? I have an idea of a place to stay, but where is everyone else planning to stay overnight?


I will be down there on Thursday. We are staying at Delacroix Lodge. Book early. It’ll fill up


----------



## lsunoe

brianBFD said:


> Is anyone going early, like Thursday? I have an idea of a place to stay, but where is everyone else planning to stay overnight?


I’ll be around I’m sure. Staying at my house in NOLA


----------



## WillW

Also headed down Thurs. Dogwood is very convenient but slightly pricey


----------



## lsunoe

WillW said:


> Also headed down Thurs. Dogwood is very convenient but slightly pricey


I'm gonna talk to you a little before the tournament about buying some meat


----------



## brianBFD

Just for the record, those of you that do not have "dominion" at your home might want to look at the calendar before saying you're going to be there on the Thursday before since it's Valentine's Day.


----------



## jmrodandgun

brianBFD said:


> I have an idea of a place to stay, but where is everyone else planning to stay overnight?


In the parking lot. Circle the wagons and have a party. Dogwood is for squares.


----------



## WillW

jmrodandgun said:


> In the parking lot. Circle the wagons and have a party. Dogwood is for squares.


Tough crowd. You & Esparza must sleep on caliche, eat concertina wire, & piss napalm.


----------



## WillW

lsunoe said:


> I'm gonna talk to you a little before the tournament about buying some meat


Ok


----------



## AUtiger01

BFD, you know I’m fancy. We need to check out this Dogwood place.

Team Sheep Home Alabama must go in style.


----------



## brianBFD

It's only a month away. So where is the thread discussing this year's sheepy? The FB page seems dead too.


----------



## E-money

brianBFD said:


> It's only a month away. So where is the thread discussing this year's sheepy? The FB page seems dead too.


Solid thread revival. Let's just do it here.


----------



## brianBFD

This will be the first time for me. I want to know who was the first one to say that going to LA in the dead of winter to catch sheephead on a fly was a great idea. However, they are obviously just as charismatic as Obama to convince a bunch of other folks that it's a great idea and then turn it into a tournament.


----------



## E-money

brianBFD said:


> This will be the first time for me. I want to know who was the first one to say that going to LA in the dead of winter to catch sheephead on a fly was a great idea. However, they are obviously just as charismatic as Obama to convince a bunch of other folks that it's a great idea and then turn it into a tournament.


But it'll be into crawfish season and if you're lucky, you may even get to lose one of these devils at the side of the boat!


----------



## kjnengr

brianBFD said:


> This will be the first time for me. I want to know who was the first one to say that going to LA in the dead of winter to catch sheephead on a fly was a great idea. However, they are obviously just as charismatic as Obama to convince a bunch of other folks that it's a great idea and then turn it into a tournament.



Most of the guys that started the Sheepy are guides. If the it was a time of year with nice/consistent weather, they would likely have clients booked.


----------



## brianBFD

That makes a lot of sense to me. I'm no guide but I do have a fishing problem.
I've cast a flyrod for bass, bream and even a few offshore species, but never for sheephead. I'm really not that much of a flyrod angler, the challenge of this tournament really appeals to me though.


----------



## kjnengr

brianBFD said:


> That makes a lot of sense to me. I'm no guide but I do have a fishing problem.
> I've cast a flyrod for bass, bream and even a few offshore species, but never for sheephead. I'm really not that much of a flyrod angler, the challenge of this tournament really appeals to me though.


Go ahead @E-money open your wallet to take this guy's money.


----------



## E-money

kjnengr said:


> Go ahead @E-money open your wallet to take this guy's money.


I’m taking everyone’s money this year @kjnengr ! I was just waiting until they expanded to more teams....more keesh!


----------



## E-money

kjnengr said:


> Go ahead @E-money open your wallet to take this guy's money.


My hustling skills are off the charts. They made a movie about it, called Focus starring Will Smith. My part was played by that ugly broad, Margot Robbie.


----------



## Spike.985

Oh man. Trash talking has started!


----------



## Spike.985

I’m hoping they have a Calcutta this year.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

I'll be throwing a purple dragon tail so you guys should just hang it up now.


----------



## Kortlan

Is tipping your fly with dead shrimp frowned upon?? Asking for a friend


----------



## brianBFD

Beginner's luck trumps all that skill and experience stuff, and I'm a full on noob to this.


----------



## jmrodandgun

You're all gonna lose


----------



## E-money

I'll tell ya'll right now....... last year Miles and Greg brought in 6 over the two days and lost like 4 more. So I'm coming with at least like 15. I got a new method of laying on the bottom of sheepy waters with breathing air, partly buried like a flounder. The only direction they don't see so good in is from the bottom. Got to goose em.


----------



## kjnengr

brianBFD said:


> Beginner's luck trumps all that skill and experience stuff, and I'm a full on noob to this.


@E-money please tell this guy that we already tried that without positive results. 

Brian, who are you fishing with?


----------



## brianBFD

kjnengr said:


> Brian, who are you fishing with?


AUtiger01


----------



## lsunoe

I can't wait. Should be a good time.


----------



## brianBFD

I'm looking forward to meeting some new folks.
Are most of the participants from LA?


----------



## E-money

brianBFD said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting some new folks.
> Are most of the participants from LA?


I would say yes, most are. But there are a few from Florida, Texas, Mississippi and Georgia. Most are hella good guides but don't let that be discouraging. It's a cool group of people and a really fun time. Plus it's sheepies and sheepies are a**holes to everyone equally.


----------



## E-money

lsunoe said:


> I can't wait. Should be a good time.


what is this nonsense???? This couldn't even remotely been mistaken for trash talk.


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> what is this nonsense???? This couldn't even remotely been mistaken for trash talk.


I'm saving the trash talk. Once I finish placing my 8lb sheepies in crab traps then the trash talking will begin.


----------



## brianBFD

E-Money, if I get lucky enough to take your lunch money at this thing, you'll have to endure how insufferable I can be when I win until you pack up to go home. You might want to bring your dog to serve as your emotional support animal for the ride home.


----------



## E-money

brianBFD said:


> E-Money, if I get lucky enough to take your lunch money at this thing, you'll have to endure how insufferable I can be when I win until you pack up to go home. You might want to bring your dog to serve as your emotional support animal for the ride home.


Jokes on you Brian, I've only ever lost this thing so I've been enduring for the last few years! But this year, I will earn my invitation to the Champion's Dinner that @Spike.985 wishes they had.


----------



## kjnengr

E-money said:


> I would say yes, most are. But there are a few from Florida, Texas, Mississippi and Georgia. Most are hella good guides but don't let that be discouraging. It's a cool group of people and a really fun time. Plus it's sheepies and sheepies are a**holes to everyone equally.



No way. I guarantee that sheepies hate me more than the average fly fisherman. Just ask @Ruddy Duck LA


----------



## lsunoe

Getting closerrrrrrrrr


----------



## E-money

lsunoe said:


> Getting closerrrrrrrrr


Defeat is on your doorstep


----------



## WillW

brianBFD said:


> That makes a lot of sense to me. I'm no guide but I do have a fishing problem.
> I've cast a flyrod for bass, bream and even a few offshore species, but never for sheephead. I'm really not that much of a flyrod angler, the challenge of this tournament really appeals to me though.


A game required


----------



## taffrail

You are all going to lose. I'm using bacon.......just saying............


----------



## kjnengr

WillW said:


> A game required


Sadly, I'm only capable of C+


----------



## E-money

kjnengr said:


> Sadly, I'm only capable of C+


Awwwww come on, after landing your first one give yourself at least a soft B-


----------



## E-money

WillW said:


> A game required


I hope you been enjoying your Nautilus, this year, that black and gold one is staying home with me!


----------



## kjnengr

E-money said:


> Awwwww come on, after landing your first one give yourself at least a soft B-


Well, there's that. I'm also good for comic relief and and a great example of what NOT to do.


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> I hope you been enjoying your Nautilus, this year, that black and gold one is staying home with me!


Idk I think it belongs on my wall


----------



## Spike.985

E-money said:


> I hope you been enjoying your Nautilus, this year, that black and gold one is staying home with me!


----------



## lsunoe

It would fit in nicely


----------



## E-money

Spike, who you stole that from?


----------



## Spike.985

E-money said:


> Spike, who you stole that from?


Lol. Mine 2017 champions and biggest Sheepy winner!


----------



## E-money

Spike.985 said:


> Lol. Mine 2017 champions and biggest Sheepy winner!


Haha I know


----------



## WillW

E-money said:


> I hope you been enjoying your Nautilus, this year, that black and gold one is staying home with me!


Black &gold


E-money said:


> I hope you been enjoying your Nautilus, this year, that black and gold one is staying home with me!


I’ll put it on EBay for $150,000 or settle right now for a pack of envelopes & a 40 oz.


----------



## E-money

I


WillW said:


> Black &gold
> 
> I’ll put it on EBay for $150,000 or settle right now for a pack of envelopes & a 40 oz.


ill give you two packs of letter sized and two 40s of OE for it.


----------



## E-money

Got in some successful scouting this weekend and was able to witness a good friend get her first on fly! Her fly fishing talent is officially at the level = sickness.


----------



## kjnengr

A smart man would have placed that fish in a crab trap or underwater cage. Just sayin'


----------



## E-money

kjnengr said:


> A smart man would have placed that fish in a crab trap or underwater cage. Just sayin'


This smart man took that sucker home for some parmesan crusted vengeance tonight.


----------



## kjnengr

Yummmm...... 

However, I keep telling myself that we should be releasing the ones that are genetically predisposed to eat flies.


----------



## E-money

Is anyone planning to get down there on the Thursday night? If so, let's get a roll call so we can meet up that night as well. I will be down there around 7 or 8pm on Thursday and staying at Delacroix Lodge.


----------



## brianBFD

We're trying to decide on coming over on Thursday, definitely Friday morning.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

Friday evening after work.

Staying in Shell Beach.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

My winning partner doesn’t fly in until Friday evening so I guess we’ll be showing up early Saturday unfortunately.


----------



## MMessana

We’ll be there Friday evening at Delacroix lodge. Looking forward to it!


----------



## ifsteve

I hope y'all have better weather than last year!


----------



## brianBFD

You guys have never fished a tournament with me.......I can give you the forecast now. Sunrise temp of 33 rising to 42 midday dropping off sharply to the mid 20s by sunset. These temps coupled with a heavy drizzle starting at 4am and lasting all day with north winds holding steady at 20kts and gusts to 35kts.
Regardless of tide predictions the water will fall out at a record pace and produce record low levels for all of SE LA.


----------



## WillW

I’m good for thurs or fri, waiting on hearing for sure from my buddy


----------



## E-money

If we haven’t met before, and you’re going to the sheepy tournament then come say hi. Here is a picture of me so you know what I look like.


----------



## kjnengr

E-money said:


> If we haven’t met before, and you’re going to the sheepy tournament then come say hi. Here is a picture of me so you know what I look like.
> 
> View attachment 59450



Wow, you've changed a lot since last year.


----------



## E-money

kjnengr said:


> Wow, you've changed a lot since last year.


A good sheepy angler adapts to his environment.


----------



## kjnengr

E-money said:


> A good sheepy angler adapts to his environment.
> View attachment 59452


I see you've been wearing a buff and a good hat, but forgot to put sunscreen on your hands or wear gloves. Nice bicolor tan. 

How much to let me "borrow" the sheepshead in the basket. I'll only need it for one weekend.


----------



## jmrodandgun

I swear to god it's only a matter of time before dentists from Wyoming start traveling to Hopedale in search of the elusive cajun permit. Instead of sandy beaches and palm trees they stalk their quarry amongst discarded truck tires and abandoned crab traps.


----------



## E-money




----------



## bryson

E-money said:


> If we haven’t met before, and you’re going to the sheepy tournament then come say hi. Here is a picture of me so you know what I look like.
> 
> View attachment 59450


Is this a gigging tournament now?


----------



## sjrobin

E-money said:


> View attachment 59468
> 
> View attachment 59470
> 
> View attachment 59472


Winter weather has you feeling creative.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Too good @E-money


----------



## brianBFD

I warned y'all about me and tournament weather.
.
https://www.nola.com/weather/2019/0...louisiana-and-rest-of-us-forecasters-say.html


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

brianBFD said:


> I warned y'all about me and tournament weather.
> .
> https://www.nola.com/weather/2019/0...louisiana-and-rest-of-us-forecasters-say.html


There's an unwritten rule about discussing bad weather more than one day out.

Having said that, the long term forecast looks marginal. Considering the possible weather scenarios in SELA in February, I'll take what they are predicting at the moment.


----------



## jmrodandgun

I'm in shell beach, the weather is lovely


----------



## kjnengr

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> There's an unwritten rule about discussing bad weather more than one day out.
> 
> Having said that, the long term forecast looks marginal. Considering the possible weather scenarios in SELA in February, I'll take what they are predicting at the moment.



This ^^^. 

I've been holding back, trying not to look at weather predictions. 

Not that I want crappy weather, but I almost feel like marginal conditions level the playing field - kinda.


----------



## ifsteve

The number one reason I don't fish The Sheepy...the weather. If its crappy (last year Sunday was abysmal) then I would just as soon not be on the water. But if its a sunny day (which seems to be a rare occurrence anymore) then I'd much rather be chasing redfish.

Good luck to all but pulling for Caleb.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

Being rational and fishing the Sheepy are mutually exclusive.

You don't have to be having fun to have fun.


----------



## lsunoe

Another fun weekend fellas. Nice finally meeting a few of you and congrats @MMessana on most spots.


----------



## MMessana

lsunoe said:


> Another fun weekend fellas. Nice finally meeting a few of you and congrats @MMessana on most spots.


Thanks! My partner caught that fish the last 50 yards of a shoreline before we had to come back to the ramp yesterday. Pretty insane.


----------



## lsunoe

I wish every day of fishing started as a shotgun start. That was pretty entertaining.


----------



## kjnengr

lsunoe said:


> I wish every day of fishing started as a shotgun start. That was pretty entertaining.



Even if the first shot is a dud.....


----------



## E-money

kjnengr said:


> Even if the first shot is a dud.....


lol I think it was a cap round but then no one heard it so he put a real shell in


----------



## WillW

Still in disbelief over it all


----------



## sjrobin

WillW said:


> Still in disbelief over it all


Ok Will, describe the most unbelievable part of the Sheepy


----------



## E-money

sjrobin said:


> Ok Will, describe the most unbelievable part of the Sheepy


Had to be @Spike.985 misplacing his keys right?


----------



## sjrobin

E-money said:


> Had to be @Spike.985 misplacing his keys right?


Routine. The real unbelievable. Was it sixteen sight casted sheepshead on fly?


----------



## E-money

sjrobin said:


> Routine. The real unbelievable.


Rocky and Jim caught 22 sheep on fly in 2 days. Unbelievable.


----------



## sjrobin

E-money said:


> Rocky and Jim caught 22 sheep on fly in 2 days. Unbelievable.


Yeah pretty much. Blind casted not unbelievable.


----------



## kjnengr

sjrobin said:


> Yeah pretty much. Blind casted not unbelievable.


I think this will change one of two things..... the rules of the tournament, or the way everyone fishes this thing. Personally, I am in favor of the former.


----------



## lsunoe

sjrobin said:


> Yeah pretty much. Blind casted not unbelievable.


I'm still saying blind casting is unbelievable.


----------



## sjrobin

I knew a few sheepshead specialists in Texas that used fly rods with fiddler crabs and jigs around creosote pilings, docks, jetties, gas wells, and marsh channels and would land ten to twenty a day looking for nine pounders. The fly rods were used like cane poles to keep distance away from the target structure. Usually $$ was exchanged. I would not be surprised if Gulp juice was involved in some of those Texas catches.


----------



## Spike.985

E-money said:


> Had to be @Spike.985 misplacing his keys right?


Tell the group following this thread where my misplaced keys were found!


----------



## lsunoe

Spike.985 said:


> Tell the group following this thread where my misplaced keys were found!


The look on your face was priceless


----------



## kjnengr

Spike.985 said:


> Tell the group following this thread where my misplaced keys were found!


Your pocket????


----------



## Spike.985

kjnengr said:


> Your pocket????


Not my pocket!!!!


----------



## Elusive Porpi

Anyone on here fishing THE SHEEPY this year? This will be my first year. I'm looking for some literature on capt. meeting times,weigh in, and rules. Has anyone received info for this year?


----------



## AZ_squid

And so it begins.


----------



## papapogey

First time for me as well. Looking forward to a fun weekend in a place I've never fished before


----------



## texasag07

In as well, to my knowledge no info has been sent out yet.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

I haven’t heard anything official yet but I’d expect to see something in the next two days probably. “Typically” there is a crawfish boil/poker game Friday night, captains meeting Saturday morning at Penny’s cafe and awards on Sunday afternoon also at Penny’s.


----------



## ifsteve

I might have to do this next year just to get in the poker game...


----------



## kjnengr

ifsteve said:


> I might have to do this next year just to get in the poker game...


Even if you're not fishing in the tournament, you can still get in on the poker game on Friday night.


----------



## ifsteve

kjnengr said:


> Even if you're not fishing in the tournament, you can still get in on the poker game on Friday night.[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh yeah?


----------



## kjnengr

Official Rules email went out this morning.


----------



## Drifter

kjnengr said:


> Official Rules email went out this morning.


But January 1 was the last day you could enter correct?


----------



## kjnengr

Drifter said:


> But January 1 was the last day you could enter correct?



Yep, its full.


----------



## E-money

See ya'll tonight!!!


----------



## Austin Bustamante

What’s a sheepy?


----------



## papapogey

How was it? We ended up having to back out at the last minute for personal reasons, but it looked like a bunch of pigs playing in the slop out there.


----------



## kjnengr

papapogey said:


> How was it? We ended up having to back out at the last minute for personal reasons, but it looked like a bunch of pigs playing in the slop out there.


Put it this way, due to low water, this was not the weekend to fish if you've never fished the area before. Many people said they've never seen it that low. Multiple boats got stuck, few fish were seen, only four fish were brought in all weekend.


----------



## papapogey

Crazy tide or what? I was watching what I thought was a south wind to bring some water inside.


----------



## ifsteve

papapogey said:


> Crazy tide or what? I was watching what I thought was a south wind to bring some water inside.


Typical winter negative low tides but greatly "enhanced" by several days of strong N wind. I didn't fish the Sheepy but was in the general area on Saturday and I didn't even attempt to get into some skinny areas. The wide open stuff was skinny!!


----------

